# uberSelect?



## mochajave (Jan 31, 2018)

I saw some articles about uberSelect. But on my uber passenger app, I don't see it as an option when requesting ride, does uberSelect still exist?. I drive a bmw 3 series as UberX, if uberSelect is still a thing, it should be eligible for uberSelect?


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

it's depends on market. New York doesn't have Uber Select.


----------



## mochajave (Jan 31, 2018)

azndriver87 said:


> it's depends on market. New York doesn't have Uber Select.


uh that's sad 



mochajave said:


> uh that's sad


wait but there is "UberPremium" for NY? Which look about the same as "UberSelect"? 
https://www.uber.com/drive/nyc-suburbs/resources/uberpremium/


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

New Jersey doesn't have Select either


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Says right on the link, 2008+ 3-series does qualify for UPremium


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

is that your E90 in your avatar ? if so very nice.... 335 ? I started uber in a pretty modified e90 335 after 6 weeks I bought something specifically for uber that was a lot bigger and got much better gas mileage


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> is that your E90 in your avatar ? if so very nice.... 335 ? I started uber in a pretty modified e90 335 after 6 weeks I bought something specifically for uber that was a lot bigger and got much better gas mileage


awsome!! Im sure you'll have alot less miles on your nice car too. Very smart move...


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> awsome!! Im sure you'll have alot less miles on your nice car too. Very smart move...


Especially doing it full time just the gas saved me over $200 a month let alone expensive tires that don't last very long etc I no longer have the E90 but I can say it's an awful car for rideshare but an awesome car in every other way


----------



## mochajave (Jan 31, 2018)

SurginGeneral said:


> Says right on the link, 2008+ 3-series does qualify for UPremium


Right, but how do I get on it? I have to


UberDezNutz said:


> is that your E90 in your avatar ? if so very nice.... 335 ? I started uber in a pretty modified e90 335 after 6 weeks I bought something specifically for uber that was a lot bigger and got much better gas mileage


it's a m3, i only try to pickup someone on the way to work sometime. definitely can't do it for fully time in it, won't even cover the cost of gas...


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Lyft has premier.


----------



## mochajave (Jan 31, 2018)

njn said:


> Lyft has premier.


Yes I'm also looking into that.
For Uber Premium it says I need to have minimum of 25 trips and 4.8 rating, I'm short for the 25 trips requirement I need to work on that 
For Lyft Premier, it says rating 4.7 or higher, no mention of number of trips. And it is supposed to quality me automatically however I don't think they have qualified me yet somehow...


----------



## mochajave (Jan 31, 2018)

mochajave said:


> Yes I'm also looking into that.
> For Uber Premium it says I need to have minimum of 25 trips and 4.8 rating, I'm short for the 25 trips requirement I need to work on that
> For Lyft Premier, it says rating 4.7 or higher, no mention of number of trips. And it is supposed to quality me automatically however I don't think they have qualified me yet somehow...


So i found out regular 3 series qualifies for Lyft Premier, but an M3 doesn't... how does that make sense???


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

mochajave said:


> So i found out regular 3 series qualifies for Lyft Premier, but an M3 doesn't... how does that make sense???


m3 is consider as "3 series"



mochajave said:


> Yes I'm also looking into that.
> For Uber Premium it says I need to have minimum of 25 trips and 4.8 rating, I'm short for the 25 trips requirement I need to work on that
> For Lyft Premier, it says rating 4.7 or higher, no mention of number of trips. And it is supposed to quality me automatically however I don't think they have qualified me yet somehow...


you will hit 25 trips in 2 days.

I don't see Uber premium on uber page.
Just get the person from point A to point B, you will make the 4.8. Keep your car clean.

Uber Premium rides are Black and SUV in New York City, a 3 series is NOT eligible for Black/Suv


----------



## mochajave (Jan 31, 2018)

azndriver87 said:


> m3 is consider as "3 series"
> ...
> I don't see Uber premium on uber page
> ...
> Uber Premium rides are Black and SUV in New York City, a 3 series is NOT eligible for Black/Suv


Maybe no UberPremium in NYC, but definitely in NY suburb:
https://www.uber.com/drive/nyc-suburbs/resources/uberpremium/

And 3 series is on the list.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

what you talking about, 3 series IS on the list

3, and m3 are both on the Uber Premium in the NY state.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

mochajave said:


> So i found out regular 3 series qualifies for Lyft Premier, but an M3 doesn't... how does that make sense???


Nothing in Lyft makes sense

Respond that M3 is "the fully loaded limited edition 3 series" (i know I know
... but maybe theyll understand that)


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

hmmm maybe because it's a "sports" car the ride comfort is not as well, also the exhaust sound maybe too loud


----------



## mochajave (Jan 31, 2018)

azndriver87 said:


> hmmm maybe because it's a "sports" car the ride comfort is not as well, also the exhaust sound maybe too loud


haha so far i haven't got any complaint about it, all 5 star trips so far.
by default i putter around with feathery throttle input and softest suspension settings.
but if pax shows interest i'll open it up for them a little 

lyft says they will review my request to add it on the premier list and will get back to me in a month... (m3 being excluded really make no sense, for e.g. both regular 5 series and m5 are on the list...)


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

off course no one going to complain if they're paying $1/mile for a BMW.

but Lyft premier has a standard regarding to comfort, driving (exhaust) noise, etc etc, it does affect it.

what i don't get is why are you driving a $60,000 car for uber x. you spend so much on gas, depreciation, and maintenance, you're barely breaking even.


----------



## mochajave (Jan 31, 2018)

azndriver87 said:


> off course no one going to complain if they're paying $1/mile for a BMW.
> 
> but Lyft premier has a standard regarding to comfort, driving (exhaust) noise, etc etc, it does affect it.
> 
> what i don't get is why are you driving a $60,000 car for uber x. you spend so much on gas, depreciation, and maintenance, you're barely breaking even.


i'm just doing it occasionally along my commute. it kinda offset my parking / gas cost etc of my commute. you're right doing it full time wouldn't make sense.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

mochajave said:


> haha so far i haven't got any complaint about it, all 5 star trips so far.
> by default i putter around with feathery throttle input and softest suspension settings.
> but if pax shows interest i'll open it up for them a little
> 
> lyft says they will review my request to add it on the premier list and will get back to me in a month... (m3 being excluded really make no sense, for e.g. both regular 5 series and m5 are on the list...)


I use to love opening up my 3 series over 500whp really excited people lol
Lyft will say they're reviewing the list but it's BS, don't hold your breath


----------



## mochajave (Jan 31, 2018)

UberDezNutz said:


> I use to love opening up my 3 series over 500whp really excited people lol
> Lyft will say they're reviewing the list but it's BS, don't hold your breath


haha now i see why you said your tires didn't last long!
i hope they will add it... bunch of other bmw Ms were included this is ******ed. i'll keep asking them why.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

mochajave said:


> haha so far i haven't got any complaint about it, all 5 star trips so far.
> by default i putter around with feathery throttle input and softest suspension settings.
> but if pax shows interest i'll open it up for them a little
> 
> lyft says they will review my request to add it on the premier list and will get back to me in a month... (m3 being excluded really make no sense, for e.g. both regular 5 series and m5 are on the list...)


Just add the car again to your profile as a 3 series sedan instead (don't delete old vehicle before success)....it's still an E90 regardless, and all E90s are 3 series.

3 series with leather defaults to Premier.

I should know I have one. The one with even more torque that M3 that eats tires even faster lol.


----------



## uberchimp (Apr 8, 2016)

don't uber an M3...not worth it

xpoo will comlepent uthe car & stink up the car forever., their smell will never get out of the car..


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

mochajave said:


> So i found out regular 3 series qualifies for Lyft Premier, but an M3 doesn't... how does that make sense???


Is the M3 a 2 door?? That may be the problem if it is. Good Luck!!

I miss my e30


----------



## mochajave (Jan 31, 2018)

woodywho said:


> Is the M3 a 2 door?? That may be the problem if it is. Good Luck!!
> 
> I miss my e30


No mine is a 4dr...

E30... m3?!


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

mochajave said:


> No mine is a 4dr...
> 
> E30... m3?!


Yes '88 M3 ..the best body style made


----------



## mochajave (Jan 31, 2018)

woodywho said:


> Yes '88 M3 ..the best body style made


wow...
what happened to it you sold it? you know how much they're fetching these days right?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

mochajave said:


> wow...
> what happened to it you sold it? you know how much they're fetching these days right?


Looked it up.... woooow.

Why????


----------



## mochajave (Jan 31, 2018)

It has gained a cult following these days. People say it’s the best driver’s car ever etc...


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

mochajave said:


> It has gained a cult following these days. People say it's the best driver's car ever etc...


Yeah don't remind me. :-( I'm happy with the car that I replaced her for, but would and will buy another one day


----------

